# Columbia 5 Star Superb Info?



## Bajaway (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm considering purchasing this bike any info would be greatly appreciated I'm relatively new to the balloon tire era is Columbia a good manufacturer? What's the value approx of course? Low end bike? Low end model ? Etc thanks any and all info is appreciated


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 10, 2016)

That is probably a 1948 and the first year for that spring fork. This bike would be the top of the line for the year. The serial number will confirm the year. It is a very desirable bike and it looks like this one is all original and unmolested. A worthwhile addition to any collection and a great one to start with.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 10, 2016)

In 1948 the springer fork was so new it was not depicted in the yearly catalog. The first image is the 5 Star Superb from the catalog. A separate flyer was issued showing the spring fork which could be had on many models.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2016)

What was the first year for the curved cross-braced bars? The '48 lit just shows regular Torrington bars but my '39 has the curved cross-braced bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 10, 2016)

The catalogs don't show them but they are depicted on the cover of the 1948 exclusive construction features flyer.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

The gentlemen selling it is firm at $500 how's the price?


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 10, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> The gentlemen selling it is firm at $500 how's the price?




I think that's a very fair price. 
It's a beautiful bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> The gentlemen selling it is firm at $500 how's the price?



I think the bike and price seem fair to "US" bike folk and most of us would buy it....


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 10, 2016)

$500 would seem good to me as well.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2016)

I found the ad and like the bike because it looks like nothing was done to it. I also like the color combo. Seller says 1949 and checked serial to confirm. Someone will get a good bike at that price in my opinion....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 10, 2016)

ya I would buy it  I seen that bike to. look,s good to me


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd grab it fast if I were you!


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

How readily available are the headlight lenses? thanks


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

Are the lenses made of glass? Or plastic thanks


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 10, 2016)

Memory Lane Classics sells repop lenses for $15. Plastic, like the original. I have one on my 51, very nice quality. I think $500 for the bike is a no-brainer, hope you get it.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

Well I'm enroute to pick it up now wish me luck


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 10, 2016)

let us know if you get it


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 10, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> Well I'm enroute to pick it up now wish me luck




Bout time!


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

Got it super cool bike but I need help the crank turns 2 or 3 revolutions before it engages the hub and no brakes please help


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 10, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> Got it super cool bike but I need help the crank turns 2 or 3 revolutions before it engages the hub and no brakes please help



The hub probably needs overhauled.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

Easy hard? Instructions parts please help


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

You can do a search on the forum. Not hard if you have basic mechanical abilities. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 11, 2016)

Here is my 5 Star


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

It appears to be the same paint scheme I'm concerned about my handlebars they appear to be different


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Handlebars are original. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

Great news there was an access port on the hub I opened it up sprayed some really nice grease for use on forklifts in the hub and it works great thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Generally when I get a bike I go ahead and service the bearings--head tube and bottom bracket, service the hubs--take them apart, clean, inspect, lube. I also clean the chain, check for stretch/damage, and check condition of chain ring and sprocket on hub. It is also a good idea to pull the tires and check the condition of the tubes and rim strips. Lastly if the pedals can be disassembled and bearings serviced I do that as well. No telling when the last time that bike was serviced. Its a real bummer to be miles from the house and have a tire blow out because a rim strip was either missing or had shifted allowing the spoke head to wear a hole in the tube, have a pedal lock-up, or go to stop and have no brakes---yep all of these have happened to me on rides. You've heard the 'ol saying "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

I totally agree I have three kids under three years of age so I was just happy to have 10 minutes to just try a quick fix in the future I will defenitely be servicing it correctly thanks for the help everyone here has been awesome


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

What are my options for cleaning up the bike as far as rust on the painted areas of the fenders and tank any and all advice is greatly appreciated I just want to clean it up a little and ride no repaint thanks


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> View attachment 348776 It appears to be the same paint scheme I'm concerned about my handlebars they appear to be different



Mine has the bars like in all the literature. The bars on yours I have only seen on Prewar Westfield built bikes.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 12, 2016)

Here is a page from the supplement flyer for the 1949 catalog. Those curved Torrington bars were used well into the 50's. Actually I think this is the bike in question in this thread minus the front hub drum brake.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow awesome literature you all are a plethora  of knowledge


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 12, 2016)

Those bars are original. Here's my '51.


----------

